

Ask HN: Cheap/free sites for design workflow? (i.e. similar to Draftboardapp) - norova

I'm looking for any sites similar to www.draftboardapp.com that allow for designers, developers, and whoever to collaborate on the design workflow process. I like Draftboard but $24/mo is a little too much for me to pay in the beginning stages of a project, and just for two users.<p>Does anyone know of other sites that are cheaper, or free, which allow for the upload of designs, commenting on them, etc.?
======
Rhodee
Not sure if you noticed-but Draftboard has a free version. With such a small
team, it might fit: <https://www.draftboardapp.com/signupfree>

~~~
norova
Unfortunately it only supports one user, and we need two. :( Otherwise it
would be perfecto!

------
felix0702
You can probably try this free one <http://www.useapollo.com/>

